# PolyVision Eno Interactive Whiteboard



## abece05 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

The school I work with currently has PolyVision Eno Interactive Whiteboards. We have not purchased any additional software to what was provided.

I've tried contacting the supplier a few times, with no reply. So I am posting to this forum in hopes that someone can provide any troubleshooting solutions/suggestions. If anyone has experienced similar troubles, as the ones described please respond also.

We've noticed that the pen has trouble interacting with the whiteboard. Even during calibration, the screen will freeze and nothing else can be done. If we get past the calibration point, the screen sometimes freezes midway through using the board. Sometimes it will remain frozen, other times it takes a few minutes to unfreeze.

Any help/advice is appreciated.

If you have additional information about other Interactive Whiteboards that would be great. (i.e. What are the general reviews for Promethean boards or SMART boards. What are the prices and additional costs incurred?)

Thank you,
Adina


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried the manufacturers website? 

Manuals, drivers, and software are on their site.

Polyvision eno Board


----------



## abece05 (Oct 29, 2012)

Unfortunately yes, we have tried the PolyVision website as well as tried to do some additional research, which proved ineffective. 

The drivers are installed and the software as well. We did not purchase any additional software-- we are using the software that was included.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If a new item isn't working as advertised, have it replaced or return it. No reason to waste a lot of time troubleshooting new hardware.

Assuming it recognized properly and the drivers are installed (check status in Device Manager), there should be no real reason why it doesn't work. 

All I can recommend is the basics:
1) ensure its supported by your OS and hardware
2) ensure the latest drivers are installed
3) ensure the software is up to date and/or supports the hardware


----------



## lucygray (Mar 11, 2015)

hi. i did not get any major problen with my smart board but when i face problem to interface pen to the smart bard then i simply reset my device,and sometime i update my drivers.


----------

